
Hyperinflation meets tech: Cash-scarce Venezuela sees boom in payment apps - eplanit
https://www.yahoo.com/news/hyperinflation-meets-tech-cash-scarce-venezuela-sees-boom-120359148.html
======
dave_f
"Capitalism breathes through loopholes." -Mises

